# New reel coming in soon...



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2020)

Well, not new, new, but new to me. Found it on ebay looking for trigger style reels. I love the concept of them. I have tried a pfluger, and a diawa but they didn't cast the line consistently for me.
the pfluger....




the diawa....





I tried all sorts of line with em and still no luck. I have an old open face reel from Quantum that has the quick fire release, that one works great. Then I saw this one....




It's an older Mitchell 5540 G. Its coming from Canada, so it'll be here in few weeks.
Has anyone seen this kind before?
How about the trigger style? Do you have any?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

Nice looking reel. Let us know how ya like it. I've gotten into my bait casters the last couple of years. Took me a long while to figure out how to use them.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice looking reel. Let us know how ya like it. I've gotten into my bait casters the last couple of years. Took me a long while to figure out how to use them.



I have 2 of em. collecting dust. I tried those too. not really a fan of em.


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2020)

I like bait casters, I've never had good luck with open-faced reels, just end up with bird's nests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

I've always used open face mostly. When I first started with BC, the birds nests is what I got. I was on boat patrol one day and was talking to a guy we kne . His 12 year old son was flipping with a bc. I got to talking to him about not being able to use one. I got schooled by the 12 year old on how to set it up. Now I can use it! Pretty sad.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2020)

I need to look into seeing how its done with bait casters. I have a real good diawa that cost the wife a pretty penny to get me it for fathers day. So I need to keep it aroun, but the other I think I'm going to get rid of. Maybe make a local trade down at the baitshop.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

I know what you mean. I have a pretty penny in mine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2020)

My diawa....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2020)

and the abu....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

I had an Abu just like that. It's actually a good reel. But that Diawa is NICE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2020)

I use braided line one mine. If I do get a birds nest, it makes it easier to get out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2020)

I have braided on the diawa. Spyder line. I think it is 10 lb. I'd have to look in my tackle box to be sure....


----------



## Ray D (May 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> and the abu....
> 
> View attachment 187419 View attachment 187420


Crank it up to 10 and start using it with a fairly heavy lure/weight. You won’t be able to cast it far but you won’t have to deal with the dreaded back lash. As you get comfortable start backing off on resistance. Before you know it you will have it down to 1 or 2 and be casting it like a Bill Dance. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 19, 2020)

I've used all 3 and have a couple like the Mitchell still. I like it, does what its suppose to do!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> I've used all 3 and have a couple like the Mitchell still. I like it, does what its suppose to do!



Any tips on using the mitchell? Lures that work the best and or line?


----------



## gman2431 (May 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Any tips on using the mitchell? Lures that work the best and or line?



It will cast about anything ya want! I'm very picky on line... pline cxx is one of my favorites, suffix pro mix cant be beat for being supple. 

Best thing, and something I do with all my reels no matter style, is to give the spool with fresh line a soak in warm water. It will condition the line to the spool and you get less backlashes etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 19, 2020)

I have a pretty good investment in open face spinning reals. Upgraded mine to mostly quantums; with the trigger like above. I still don't use them very well as I really got into fly fishing. However, you have be prepared!!!!!! I do have dad's Abu; about 40 years; great in its day but not sure it is really worth anything. Have felt good and caught a few fish on it. I just never learned how to bass fish; lose more hardware than anything. Then one visit to my sisters I was only out for a few hours, slight drizzle, cool (springtime before the spawn; I think) and got 2 on dad's old rod. That was a good day...…….

But Marc, you reminded me of days way long gone; Mom and I had the old closed face Johnson's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 19, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> I have a pretty good investment in open face spinning reals. Upgraded mine to mostly quantums; with the trigger like above. I still don't use them very well as I really got into fly fishing. However, you have be prepared!!!!!! I do have dad's Abu; about 40 years; great in its day but not sure it is really worth anything. Have felt good and caught a few fish on it. I just never learned how to bass fish; lose more hardware than anything. Then one visit to my sisters I was only out for a few hours, slight drizzle, cool (springtime before the spawn; I think) and got 2 on dad's old rod. That was a good day...…….
> 
> But Marc, you reminded me of days way long gone; Mom and I had the old closed face Johnson's



Those old abus are still great and super easy to work on. Dont give up on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 19, 2020)

Lot of aggravation with reels is NOT getting it paired with a good rod. Particularly the guide train. Mostly fish inshore sw and the newer reduction train systems on guides is the cats meow for spinning reels. I'm using a guide set that looks like a set that should be on a bait caster outfit. Line slap created by big 1st guides is the #1 reason for trouble with spinning reels.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Upgraded mine to mostly quantums; with the trigger like above. I still don't use them very well as I really got into fly fishing.



Garry, I'm curious as to which ones you have? I just learned that the Mitchell reel is a full control triggers, meant to control the drag system on the spool, not a casting mechanism like the hypercast quantums I have been looking for. Could you post up some pix of yours?


----------



## Gdurfey (May 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Garry, I'm curious as to which ones you have? I just learned that the Mitchell reel is a full control triggers, meant to control the drag system on the spool, not a casting mechanism like the hypercast quantums I have been looking for. Could you post up some pix of yours?



Marc, I may have lied to ya......I still think I have a Quantum, but the 2 reels I was thinking of are Shimano Spirex; a 4000 and a 1000. I may have gotten the Quantum back when I was in Northern VA thinking I was going to become a salt water fisherman........thinking and doing still don’t line up. But I can’t put my hands on it right now......hmmmmmm. While I was in the basement I ran across dad’s Abu Garcia and that old Johnson Century.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2020)

Nice. What a blast from the past! My grandfather had one of those Johnson reels.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2020)

Just got another reel in the mail today. 



 



 

$15 on fleabay! Needs some tlc cleanin it up. But it casts it out nice n smooth still...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

